# New Site



## SamW30 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, I am new to this site. I enjoy playing the violin and piano, and have recently created a site containing all of Chopins sheet music for free, available for anyone to download.

http://freechopinsheetmusic.webs.com/

Please could you take a look and say what you think? Any suggestions for improvements would be gladly received!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice complete website. Can't see anything missing, so far.

By the way, love Freewebs.


----------



## SamW30 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for such a quick and positive reply 

Yes freewebs is actually quite good, and their premium packages are not unreasonable. I am thinking of just buying a domain like www.FreeChopinSheetMusic.com and transferring my site over. My site seems alright, but getting hits and getting people to actually visit my website is so difficult! I am trying to submit my site to search engines currently, but I think it may just be easier to buy a domain then try. Other sites offer Chopin's works, but hopefully my site will be deemed easier to access and more importantly free!

Thanks once again!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Not to burst anyone's bubble, but all these pieces are also readily accessible on the IMSLP site, too. 
They are all in Public Domain, btw.


----------



## SamW30 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes you are right, and they are also available on other sites too. However, my site does not also contain other sheet music, making finding Chopin's music on my site easier and I think faster!

Good point though!


----------



## pianoguy (Aug 22, 2009)

I plan to use your web site. I play piano. Chopin is my favorite composer followed closely by Liszt, especially his Consolations and the Rhapsodie Hongroise No VI edited by Ignace J. Paderewski. I am desperately tryng to identify a piece used in a movie, heard it many times, sounds like Chopin or Liszt. The movie is "The Day The Bubble Burst" starring Richard Crenna, possibly made in the 1970's. The piece is played very near the end of the movie by an elder daughter sitting at a glass piano as her father walks in through the front door after finding he has lost his fortune. It is a very melancholly piece, very, very beautiful. Must have this piece asap! Thanks for a nice web site. Pianoguy


----------

